# internal communication error 0



## coltucmarius (Jan 28, 2011)

internal communication error 0



i change the baterry and nothing

I TRY SELF DIAGNOSIS AND NOTHING-I can't erase

i try consult III And and nothing

Can you tell me the solutions?

my sistem audio does't work

I NEED YOUR HELP

Did anywone have this problems?__________________


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

No voltage on your OBDII?

Have you checked the ECU wires?

Did you try hard reset the ECU again?

Plug off - side and put back after 5 mins.

What car is yours?


----------

